
Bill Gates invests $78M in satellite antenna firm Kymeta - finphil
https://nationalpost.com/pmn/technology-pmn/bill-gates-invests-78-million-in-satellite-antenna-firm-kymeta
======
avmich
"...The company plans to launch a satellite antenna bundle by the end of 2020
for $1,000 a month..."

What does it mean?

